# My first show since I was 6!!



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on the show- good luck! 

1) Since it is a schooling show, it should be fine in a running braid.

2) You might want to braid it, but it is up to you.

3) As long as it is not matchy matchy, I would try to semi-color coordinate.

And your jacket seems fine- what are you showing though?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Walk trot canter
It's my mare's first show ever


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I mean like Dressage, Hunter??


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunter


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't use a synthetic saddle.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

hmm, why not? It's just a schooling show, and it's nice looking.
My leather saddle is an orange brown. Almost havanna.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

spurstop said:


> Don't use a synthetic saddle.


is there any reason why?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

First off, do not do a running braid. If you don't want to pull/trim it or do actual hunter braids, leave it down.  It will look very tacky if you do a running braid through it, and don't bother with the tail. You only see tails braided in rated shows - undersaddle and hunter classics/derbies.
Also, you probably shouldn't match your helmet, jacket, etc to your saddle. The only thing that should match is your saddle, bridle and girth. If your just doing undersaddle (walk, trot, canter) then you will not use a martingale or breastplate, less is more in the hunters.  Your saddle, girth and bridle should also all be around the same shade of brown! And in hunters, black is a no-no, probably why a wintec isn't the best choice as they mainly come in black. Black = dressage, brown = hunters.  
Your show jacket will do just fine! Have a netural colored show shirt (light blue, pink, brown) with a button up collar and the thingy you put around your neck/top of the collar (totally forget what it's called haha). Tall boots and black gloves are ideal to have as well. 

Goooood luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My instructor is letting me use her ratcatcher.
(im assuming that's how it's spelled) maybe I can get her to lend me her gloves, teehee
Thanks for the help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

